# "cold water tail"



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

My chessie got what I guess is referred to has cold water tail yesterday.  vet recommended 325 asprin and at least a week of NO HUNTING!  they said that they are prone to get it again after they have gotten it once. doubt it but wondering if there is a way to prevent this from happening again. More water exersise (when she is better)??????


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The "cold water tail" actually doesn't necessarily have anything to do with water at all. In some instances it does but the actual condition is the swelling of a fibrous mesh sheath the surrounds the base of the dogs tail and covers the muscle tissue as it connect to the spinal cord. With excessive wagging and environmental conditions, that sheath swells causing pressure down on the muscles and nerves at the base of the tail. This causes extreme amounts of pain for the dog as I'm sure you're aware of now. Some vets say asprin or rhymidol for the pain but rest is about all you can do to cure it. For the future though, some people have very good results by using Botswella, which is an anti inflammatory supplement that you can get at GNC or over the counter. Provide that supplement in the days prior to exposure to environmental contions of excitement and inclimate weather.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chaws is correct

One of my pointers got it and you couldnt throw him in the water


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Hope your dog heals up quick so it's ready for action soon! Lots of season left, but the clock is ticking.

On that note, boy am I glad wirehairs have docked tails, :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your dog heals up quick so it's ready for action soon! Lots of season left, but the clock is ticking.
> 
> On that note, boy am I glad wirehairs have docked tails, :wink:


They can still get it. It's just more noticeable in a full tail breed because of how it droops but docked tail breeds will also lay their tail flat and they show signs of discomfort and licking of the base of their tail.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

My black lab got cold tail last season. Didn't have a problem with it this year. My Vet said that it wouldn't hurt him to hunt him with cold tail but I didn't.


----------

